# io management



## dbi (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,

How could one tell which process is using the hdd most aggressively under Freebsd?

[offtopic]There's a tool called iotop [1] which, as the name implies, shows the io usage as % per process. AFAIK this tool uses Linux specific features and won't work on FreeBSD. I'm looking for something similar.

[1] http://guichaz.free.fr/iotop/​[/offtopic]


----------



## Alt (Sep 14, 2009)

Its not same as `top -mio` ?


----------



## dbi (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmh! It appears the same. Never used top for something different than showing the CPU info. Still not clear what's making the hdd led be on all the time.


```
PID USERNAME     VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
  587 root            0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% nfsd
41910 dbi           80      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% Xorg
41933 dbi            6      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% xfwm4
14600 root            1      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% screen
  509 root           32      1      0      0      0      0   0.00% moused
```


EDIT: I've found what was causing the excessive hdd usage - gmirror was synchronising. It'd be nice if it was shown in "top -mio"


----------



## Alt (Sep 14, 2009)

top -Smio then


----------



## dbi (Sep 14, 2009)

*[solved]*

Yes, that's it. Thanks!


----------

